# Sharia Law in Egypt



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

Found this graph on Egypt accidentally from this article on Turkey.
Is several years old but if look at the graph at bottom of page 
regarding Egypt's view on Shariah Law it is a bit disconcerting.

Turks at Odds Over Islamic Law


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lostsheep said:


> Found this graph on Egypt accidentally from this article on Turkey.
> Is several years old but if look at the graph at bottom of page
> regarding Egypt's view on Shariah Law it is a bit disconcerting.
> 
> Turks at Odds Over Islamic Law




Of course stats can say anything that you want them to say.
Who did they ask?
Did they ask when they were at the mosque?
Did they ask in front of others?
Did they ask with a local interpreter?

All things that should be taken into consideration


----------



## lostsheep (Jan 24, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course stats can say anything that you want them to say.
> Who did they ask?
> Did they ask when they were at the mosque?
> Did they ask in front of others?
> ...


Once had an economics professor who said stats are like a bikini. 
What they reveal is exciting but what they cover up is essential.

Will agree fully all things need to be taken into account. However even though
the article and poll is several years old and was more about Turkey there is
still probably an element of truth and validity to that poll.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lostsheep said:


> Once had an economics professor who said stats are like a bikini.
> What they reveal is exciting but what they cover up is essential.
> 
> Will agree fully all things need to be taken into account. However even though
> ...




I find in the middle east they tend to tell you what they think you want to hear


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Egypt’s population exceeds 80 million, I can assure you that at least 80% of those +80 would approve applying Sharia without any kind of hesitation if a poll was taken right now.

The population in here had to go through years of organized, well planned abuse, there are MANY aspects of that abuse, but for me the most important factor was ruining the educational system on purpose, leaving the majority of the population in a state that the word disfigured would be the best way to describe 

Even if the next “regime” was to be a secular one, it will take at least 2 or 3 generations to get rid of the outcomes of the mess that’s been caused by the current “regime” in here


----------

